
RStudio 1.2 Released with Support for SQL, Stan, Python and D3 - javierluraschi
https://blog.rstudio.com/2019/04/30/rstudio-1-2-release/
======
closed
These days, I often use Rmarkdown for both python and R work. On the R side,
Rstudio makes it a pure delight. On the python side, jupytext makes it easy to
open / edit Rmds as notebooks.

Hats off to the many people in these communities working to give us the best
of both worlds :).

------
peatmoss
I’m personally an Emacs Speaks Statistics fan myself, but RStudio has been
huge boon to the R community. I expect that this will go a long ways towards
making Python more accessible to R users.

More importantly, I hope it makes the RNotebook model more popular with the
Python crowd. I still do not love Jupyter’s notebook model (Joel Grus sums up
most of my arguments—though my biggest beef is with revision control
troubles). IMO Org-mode and RNotebooks have the right idea of being text with
code interspersed, rather than the other way around.

Lastly, I think RStudio support for Julia could go a long ways toward
enriching that ecosystem. Julia seems to be mutually acceptable to R and
Python users, but better thought out than either.

~~~
wodenokoto
I wish rstudio would render markdown in-line. It also tends to forget graphics
in output after many open and closes of rmd.

I’m intrigued by .org mode but as far as I can tell, there are not options for
graphical output while editing

~~~
peatmoss
You can display graphical outputs inline in Org, and you can also customize
how Emacs render Org files while editing. It’s not a direct preview of how
it’ll render after exporting to html / latex / pdf / doc / etc., but it’s very
comfortable.

~~~
wodenokoto
Can you point me to any tutorials on setting it up?

------
minimaxir
The _real_ big change is the rendering engine switch to Chromium. The old
renderer froze the app doing pretty much anything with the app window, and
caused a lot of slowness when scrolling/typing.

------
stewbrew
Can it be used on 2 monitors yet? I know you can detach the source editor but
this is not the way I like it.

IMHO RStudio 's usability suffers greatly from the rigid 2x2 layout -- or it
did so the last time I tried. I also find the handling of project directories
somewhat suboptimal. While I see why many people like RStudio, I think it is
lacking wrt usability in certain rather basic aspects. Did that change yet?

------
clumsysmurf
Lately each time I start R, it pops up a dialog 'the svn command requires the
command line developer tools ... Would you like to install the tools now?"

but I don't use svn. In the Preferences -> Git / Svn panel, "enable version
control" isn't enabled.

If I do enable Git / svn there are input fields for their paths, but no
obvious way of saying you use one not the other, or you don't have one of them
installed.

Anyone else see this?

~~~
javierluraschi
Maybe related to
[https://github.com/rstudio/rstudio/issues/2792](https://github.com/rstudio/rstudio/issues/2792)?
There seems to be a workaround in that issue.

